# Boring to filthy style....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks filthy wish I would have done this long time ago as it is much brighter I just did my bike and my buddies I nightshaded mine so it is drying but his we went ahead and installed gotta say I'm liking it now if you run into the back of me you are legally blind or riding a Honda one or the other first pic is factory boring bubble second is with the brakes engaged and leds 






the wetter the better 


the wetter the better


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

What did you do? Just change the bulb out or something else?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got to make a template to go behind it and some red zip ties and it will be good to go....the pics make it look weird but it is flush and sits inside the plastic so no need to worry about breaking the lense

the wetter the better


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

What is that a led trailer light ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes from walmart brand is blazer and it was around 15-16 bucks but these pics look crappy....i will snap some of mine when it is good and dry and mounted......i nightshaded it and used black zipties so it should all blend together nicely and make a template for the back side so you see no holes from the factory.....it is def BRIGHT


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good Tonka, glad you got those stuck bolts out lol. Now you match me (kinda)  

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep I think I am gonna go cut me some diamond plate or something to fit behind the light 

the wetter the better


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats all mine is. I drilled a big enough hole through my plate and plastic to be able to pull the connector through, and then used epoxy to hold the plate in place. Then zip-tied the light in place.....nothing has budged in the length of time I've had this mod and it's never ever given me any probs.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Finished mine up nighshaded it and made a backplate out of a thicker acrylic then painted.....think it came out pretty good 



the wetter the better


----------



## BruteForcePart (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice job and a good mod a buddy of mine spent a month in intensive care because he ran into another guys bike because he couldnt see the taillight.


----------

